# Dead flies



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a strange thing in our Executive. Loads of dead flies in the bottom of the 'double glazed' rear window (above the cooker/sink unit). I can't see how they got in there the window is not cracked or broken as far as I can tell. More importantly, does anybody know who I can get rid of these dead bodies (forty or so).

Thanks


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Your not the only one to have this problem,last xmas while we were away we hag loads of blue bottles buzzing around inside the van not sure where they came from I can only assume the heating woke them up.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suggest you bone up on cluster flies. Mr Google knows about them.  

If you have an infestation of those they can be a real pain to get rid of.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Window*

At the top corner of the window is there a small "bung" type thing? I have these on my windows. Maybe one is missing and the flies have got in as babies etc etc.

As for getting them out - if there is a bung thing, then you could remove the window and try to shake the flies out of the hole.

Russell


----------

